# Taylor GS Mini Thoughts



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, I may have a line on a GS Mini with the built in electronics. I think it's a good deal but I'm just wondering if I'll find a use for her or will she just sit around waiting to be played. I thought I'd ask what others think (hopefully owners). Will I find her indispensable? Will she earn any stage use? Will she take over the couch and the campfire from my J-185 and 414ce?

And most importantly ................ do I really need another guitar?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I really like mine. I use it for jams, stage use when I don't want to pack a lot of gear, and it's my couch guitar. The 23" scale is not for everyone but I like it. Make sure you try one before you buy one. For stage use and jams it's pretty much arrive, plug into whatever they have setup, and play. With some stage setups you may need a feedback reducer in the sound hole but most acoustics need that.The tone cuts through well in band situation and sounds decent for a solo act.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I liked mine while I had it.

Sold it to fund band stuff. They are good guitars.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I bought yours off of you. Still have it. Great little guitar. Big sound from such a little guy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've liked the ones I've played, especially an all koa model. 

It seems to me that I wouldn't care for the electronics option as it would be a cottage/camping/campfire/backyard guitar rather than a performance guitar. I dream of someday owning an RV or decent sized camper, so a smaller guitar would be ideal.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I’m thinking this is a decent guitar to keep on a cruising sailboat. Certainly not impervious to a marine environment, but small, playable, good sound and not expensive, especially on the used market.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I pulled the trigger. Still don't know how much I'll use it but it is a real pleasant surprise so far. Very well made, plays and sounds surprisingly full-bodied and balanced for a smaller instrument. Even the factory case is excellent. I like it and it's sure easy to putz with on the sofa.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> And most importantly ................ do I really need another guitar?


Did you just ask that? Here?!?!?!?!?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Did you just ask that? Here?!?!?!?!?


Sure. Are you suggesting that responses might not be objective?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Sure. Are you suggesting that responses might not be objective?


Well, I can't speak for everyone ------ but mine would based a lot more on emotion than logic. So probably more subjective than objective.

But I'm sure I'm the only one with 'The Affliction'. You can trust everyone else. Really, you can. Really.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have never played a mini guitar that didn't sound small and weird.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I have never played a mini guitar that didn't sound small and weird.


Does that include the GS Mini? So far, to me (and the reviews I've read), it punches way above it's weight class


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes. I think it's because when I pick up an acoustic I'm expecting it to sound like a big dreadnaught and when it doesn't I find it weird.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They also fit as carry-on!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Yes. I think it's because when I pick up an acoustic I'm expecting it to sound like a big dreadnaught and when it doesn't I find it weird.


I hear you. So far the acoustics that sound best to my ears are my Yamaki dread and my Gibby J185. My Taylor 414ce (while a great performing guitar) does not have the fullness or richness of the others.

The GS Mini, for whatever reason, and to my ears, is almost on par with the 414ce for tone (almost) - perhaps it's the cutaway or choice of woods? Taylor really has a winner with these when you also take into account the playability, comfort, and portability of these little Mexican guys. Even the electronics seem above Taylor's typical offerings.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have one. It suits my home acoustic needs. Always been a fan the smaller bodied guitars. Enjoy it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

For some reason the last owner (who I assume is also the first owner as the manufacture date is June, 2018) removed the pickguard. I ordered a new one from Taylor and put it on last night. It really completes the look. I also plugged it in for the first time last night and she sounds superb. Taylor has always taken fire over their electronics but I found the ES-B system to really work well. If I didn't need the upper fret access and a little wider neck for occasional finger-picking I would choose this instrument over my 414ce for stage use anytime.


----------



## Crabby (Mar 25, 2017)

I bought one new when they first came out (the spruce top, sapele aides&back) version and it was just a great little machine. I installed a K&K Western Mini passive pickup in it and it was just fantastic sounding plugged in. For some dumb reason I ended up selling it and really missed how it played and sounded.

A couple years later I bought a brand new higher end Mini with rosewood back and sides and the on board Electronics. I thought the guitar sounded just horrible plugged in and no amount of tweaking could make that a useable pickup system. I ended up selling the guitar and recently picked up a used mahogany top and sides mini with the same K&K pickup already installed.
This one is a keeper! It sounds just gorgeous both acoustically and plugged in. I have gigged it several times and get nothing but compliments on the tone. Plays like butter and the gig bag they come with is really well made and has a huge pocket for cables etc. They are an amazing little guitar but I would seek out one without the factory electronics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm on my 3rd Taylor, DN3 with K&K passive. Looking for a preamp DI box that's not too expensive.
Started with a 110 that a friend bugged me to sell/trade with him.
Then a MIA Baby that felt just a little bit too small for me.
I think the DN3's a keeper.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Crabby said:


> I bought one new when they first came out (the spruce top, sapele aides&back) version and it was just a great little machine. I installed a K&K Western Mini passive pickup in it and it was just fantastic sounding plugged in. For some dumb reason I ended up selling it and really missed how it played and sounded.
> 
> A couple years later I bought a brand new higher end Mini with rosewood back and sides and the on board Electronics. I thought the guitar sounded just horrible plugged in and no amount of tweaking could make that a useable pickup system. I ended up selling the guitar and recently picked up a used mahogany top and sides mini with the same K&K pickup already installed.
> This one is a keeper! It sounds just gorgeous both acoustically and plugged in. I have gigged it several times and get nothing but compliments on the tone. Plays like butter and the gig bag they come with is really well made and has a huge pocket for cables etc. They are an amazing little guitar but I would seek out one without the factory electronics.


“Mahogany top and sides” or back and sides? Does the size and shape of these guitars tonality lend themselves better to mahogany than rosewood.


----------



## Crabby (Mar 25, 2017)

I found the all mahogany (top, sides and back) is the sweetest of the thee that I have owned. It’s a bit warmer and resonates really well. Plus the top is gorgeous.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Going to resurrect this thread. I'm about to pick up a GS Mini in a couple of days. Got it for a good price and hardly used. I'm looking forward to it. I'm also thinking of adding the ES-Go pickup. Does anyone have any experience with this pickup?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having one as it would round out the tone of my present acoustics. The neck on this one is a bit small for me though. You need to get into a 300 series for a wider nut and now you're over $2000.00.


----------



## Alan Jackman (Apr 2, 2019)

I own a GS Mini and I haven't ever had any complains about it - it does what a smaller sized guitar should do. Can't complain that I don't get full dreadnought sound from a mini-guitar lol. I think you if mini-guitar sound is what you are looking for than you shouldn't need anything other than Taylor. Me personally, I turned out to be a bigger fan of an electric guitar despite owning a few acoustic ones and that's the only reason I don't play my taylor mini so often.

Some time ago I finally found time to sit down and write my thoughts about taylor and martin mini guitar comparison that I've been wanting to do for a while. You may find it useful. If you have any questions - hit me up on twitter.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I tried about a dozen around town, couple koas, couple rosewoods, couple sapeles, and a few hogs. Came home with this one, real nice little guitar.























I tried to buy based solely on my ears, but I think I ended up with a good lookin one.

The other serious contender in this class was the Yamaha CFS1, which is a little cheaper. The Fender parlors, I played 6 or 7 but none had much mojo for me. The Martin mini dread was nice but more $ and a touch bigger.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

The Taylor Minis are great guitars, and they really do sound much larger than they are. I owned the Mahogany version that I partially traded on an amp and I still miss it. I have a Taylor 416CE and a Gibson J15, and I am seriously considering getting a Taylor Mini Koa.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well here is mine. I really enjoy playing it. Nice to have around the house. I have it in our family room so I can pick it up anytime. I got the Sitka Spruce top.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

An all koa model was in this week, similar to the one I mentioned earlier, it was a great sounding and playing guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have played mine maybe once in the 6+ months and that was when I recently changed the strings. I am just not an acoustic person. I find myself always picking up my Casino Coupe, plugged or unplugged. I may put it up for sale after this whole Covid-19 thing has subsided.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine has become my most played guitar. It is so versatile for live use and so easy to play. You just show up and plug into what ever is available and it sounds OK.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Mine has become my most played guitar. It is so versatile for live use and so easy to play. You just show up and plug into what ever is available and it sounds OK.
> 
> View attachment 299726


What pickup does yours have? I got the Taylor ES-Go, which was noisy, then added their hum killer thing and it's still noisy.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Chito said:


> What pickup does yours have? I got the Taylor ES-Go, which was noisy, then added their hum killer thing and it's still noisy.


Mine is an older Mini-e. It has a piezo pickup. I think it was called ES-T but not sure. It is very bright but that is easily tamed with the onboard EQ.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Chito said:


> What pickup does yours have? I got the Taylor ES-Go, which was noisy, then added their hum killer thing and it's still noisy.


I read over on the acoustic guitar forum I think, that the pickup Taylor uses is not very well liked, and that your 'noisy' experience is common, besides which a lot don't like how it sounds generally.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

keto said:


> I read over on the acoustic guitar forum I think, that the pickup Taylor uses is not very well liked, and that your 'noisy' experience is common, besides which a lot don't like how it sounds generally.


I will probably change it. I haven't actually used it much since I had the hum thing put into it. Thanks!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've played them, but don't own one--it was fun to play--although it might not be the best choice of rme, but I certainly wouldn't try to talk anybody out of buying one--and who knows--I could still wind up with one


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I have tried them at guitar stores and like them. They sound a lot bigger and less boxy than most small guitars. I also find the shorter scale length easier to play since I mostly play electric. I kind of want one, but I don't need two acoustics.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I am about to do a livestream and was debating on which acoustic to use, I got a Martin 0015, Martin OMCX1KE, a Larrivee D03 and the Taylor GS Mini. And the Taylor was the one I'm planning on using. Outside of sounding great, it is also very comfortable to play.


----------



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

sillyak said:


> I kind of want one, but I don't need two acoustics.


I kinda want one too, but I don't need *three* acoustics.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ian Murray said:


> I kinda want one too, but I don't need *three* acoustics.


I have one - and that makes 4 acoustics. Just follow my bad example


----------

